# First Look: 2022 BMW ALPINA B8 Grand Coupe´



## SpookyEng (Oct 18, 2015)

Finally a new BMW without a hideous grill. I was begin to lose faith. BMW, please park this car next to a new M4 in front of the design studio and fire anyone that thinks the M4 looks better.


----------



## yellowbird172 (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree!


----------

